# Checking online phone records



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

How effective it really is to check phone records with today's technology? For example I can text with anyone on my phone through Google+ and it won't show up anywhere. It's relatively easy and doesn't need a techie to be able to do. 

I had longer post but the forum ate it so should do for now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

you are right about google + but they could also use facetime, talk through on line games, burner phones and so on. Checking phone records is just one step in looking into what your gut is telling you


----------



## Janky (Nov 26, 2013)

You still see a lot of people getting caught through spouses viewing online bills.


----------



## SoulStorm (Jul 17, 2012)

what if you used phone spyware, could that pick up google+ ?


----------



## john1068 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think that "most" affairs would begin with regular old texting. Given that "most" WS' s don't initially believe they're doing anything wrong. But certainly moves to more sophisticated communication when they are confronted.

I watch my text usage every week. I turned off the iMessage feature on my W's iPhone...there is simply no need for off-the-grid texting when we have an unlimited plan.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

john1068 said:


> I think that "most" affairs would begin with regular old texting. Given that "most" WS' s don't initially believe they're doing anything wrong. But certainly moves to more sophisticated communication when they are confronted.
> 
> I watch my text usage every week. I turned off the iMessage feature on my W's iPhone...there is simply no need for off-the-grid texting when we have an unlimited plan.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


My WW never gave it a thought until I noticed about 2,500 texts to one number a month going back a year. I confronted her about it and she just quit texting the OM, period. After d-day I found a couple of texting apps on her phone and deleted them. I had her give me her Facebook and Google passwords and I still check them a year later. I don't have any texting apps installed and I gave her all my passwords just to be "fair". I still check the phone bill but I know, no matter what, she'll never do that again.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> My WW never gave it a thought until I noticed about 2,500 texts to one number a month going back a year. I confronted her about it and she just quit texting the OM, period. After d-day I found a couple of texting apps on her phone and deleted them. I had her give me her Facebook and Google passwords and I still check them a year later. I don't have any texting apps installed and I gave her all my passwords just to be "fair". I still check the phone bill but I know, no matter what, she'll never do that again.


You know she could make a new Google account she logs onto manually and you wouldn't know it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> You know she could make a new Google account she logs onto manually and you wouldn't know it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course. She could also have six burner phones and a love shack in the woods too. Where there's a will there's a way. I actually only still check now just out of habit and to show her I haven't forgot. Not to mention she's not very tech savvy to say the least. She can barely figure out how to download an app from Google play and hasn't used her lap top in about two months. But actually she has regained some of my trust back, but I still check.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Huff Post had an article this AM quoting the "top divorce" atty in the US. She says that that the Xmas holiday season is the prime time to catch cheaters. 

B/c they can't stand to not be near their lovers and text far too frequently and often forget to dele their posts and leave their phones out inadvertently. 

So, according to her, the majority of those who get caught still use their own phones. I suppose the dedicated and long term cheats know better.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

HarryDoyle said:


> Of course. She could also have six burner phones and a love shack in the woods too. Where there's a will there's a way. I actually only still check now just out of habit and to show her I haven't forgot. Not to mention she's not very tech savvy to say the least. She can barely figure out how to download an app from Google play and hasn't used her lap top in about two months. But actually she has regained some of my trust back, but I still check.


Sure, but only the G+ has no physical evidence while the others need to be hidden not to mention they cost money. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Huff Post had an article this AM quoting the "top divorce" atty in the US. She says that that the Xmas holiday season is the prime time to catch cheaters.
> 
> B/c they can't stand to not be near their lovers and text far too frequently and often forget to dele their posts and leave their phones out inadvertently.
> 
> So, according to her, the majority of those who get caught still use their own phones. I suppose the dedicated and long term cheats know better.


That's the thing with G+ and similar, you can use your own phone and it leaves no trail on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wannabehappy (Dec 27, 2013)

So is there any chance hubby deleted 70 text messages over the course of an evening, left the house to meet this so called female friend when I fell asleep, conveniently forgot she was at the local bar where he went that night when I asked him who was there that evening, but it was innocent? Jesus, just typing that makes me feel so stupid.


----------



## wannabehappy (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there any way to retrieve content? I was able to see all the messages on my Verizon account, but not the content, just the times and numbers.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

wannabehappy said:


> Is there any way to retrieve content? I was able to see all the messages on my Verizon account, but not the content, just the times and numbers.


Getting text content though Verizon or an other carrier requires a subpoena. There are programs and other methods. 

I simply added my IPad to the apple account and iMessage shows up on that now.


Even with that, when there is a will there is a way. Acting clueless while you gather data (keep hard copies of any records you can retrieve in more than one place ) don't ignore your gut. Don't confront until you are ready.

Hopefully another poster namely weightlifter will give you some ideas.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Even with that, when there is a will there is a way. Acting clueless while you gather data (keep hard copies of any records you can retrieve in more than one place ) don't ignore your gut. Don't confront until you are ready.


Yep!! If anyone has suspicions, you gotta not show it...because the amateur cheater will be more likely to leave a trail. Once they know you might be onto them...or you start acting weird...they will be more thorough with covering trail. Still, addicts make mistakes...like someone mentioned about the holidays...if they don't have the "standard" means of communication available...they will take risks.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

I think John1068 hit the nail on the head. For most people, they don't believe they would ever cheat on their spouses, so any interactions that might eventually become an affair are usually treated as innocent. Meaning not worth hiding or being secretive about. New work colleague, another parent at the PTA, random person at the gym who offers assistance, etc. asks for a way to contact you, generally we offer our cell phone numbers first because we know that virtually everyone has a cell phone, while not everyone has Google+, plays silly games, or wants to friend on FB or what not. Plus, it'd be kind of strange if you asked to contact someone later and he/she responded, "Sure, you can Google+ me at blah blah blah" right?

So phone records are usually a good place to start. As communication increases, if it eventually crosses a line where both your spouse and the other person are able to acknowledge that it should go "off radar" then they might agree to switch to a less traceable communication method. But even then, you'll find a history of texts/calls that somewhat rapidly increases in volume on the phone logs and then abruptly ends all at once. That's another red flag. In any case, the call log is still immeasurably valuable.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are good points but I'm still amazed when reading the stories in here how explicit conversations the waywards seem to have through text messages. Not forgetting almost every story contains naked pics sent etc. Surely no one can think naked pics are innocent?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

yes absolutely naked pics are not innocent.


oh and don't call me surely


----------

